# اعلان الحرب علي شباب المنتدي - للبنات فقط



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2011)

من خلال تصفحي في المنتدي وجدت بعض من شباب المنتدي
 وهو العضو مارسلينو والعضو احلي ديانه قاموا بهجوم مفاحأ علي بنوتات المنتدي الامامير الحلوين

ولو عاوزين تتأكدو اللينك اخر الموضوع

وبعد الاجتماع المغلق الذي تم بين بنوتات المنتدي
قررنا نحن الاتي 



1- إخلاء المنتدى من شباب المنتدي نهائي !!

2- تكوين منتدى لأول مرة في الشرق الأوسط ( للبنوتات فقط ) !!

** أسباب القرار :
1- عاوزين ناخد راحتنا في الكلام شوية 

2- الموضوع ده حايفضي مناصب كتيرة في المنتدى ...
 ممكن بعد كده نوزعها بنا بالتساوي بدل ما هما شاغلين مناصب أعلى منا !! ( عيب عليكم )


3- ممكن بعد كده نسمح بزيارات ( مدفوعة الأجر ) لبعض من الشباب للمشاركة في المنتدى !!
وبكده ها يطلع لنا ربح ناخده ونروح نتفسح في شرم الشيخ


4- أكيد الموضوع ده لو حصل .... حايعمل للمنتدى شهرة وحانبقى من اجمل المنتديات ويمكن يقلدونا 

5 - وماتنسوش ان امنا حواء خرجت ابوكم  ادام من الجنه  تفتكروا مش ها نعرف احنا نخرجوا من المنتدي
 هأ هأ هأ هأ هأ هأ هأ هأ هأ :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

ايه رايكم يا بنوتات يا امامير
نعلن الحرب ولا نديهم فرصه تاني



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168843


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

ارجو ان نتعامل بالمحبة والسماحة


----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ارجو ان نتعامل بالمحبة والسماحة


 

اشكرك اخي سعيد
لمشاركتك اللي كلها محبه


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

*ايه ده يا اختي اللي بتقوليه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حرام عليكي انا راي ان فادي و مارشلينو ما غلطوش يعني ههههههههههههه
و بعدين لو الشباب ساب المنتدي نروح نسرح ب بطاطا يعني هههههههه
شكرا علي اثارة الموضوع بس برضه الرجال قوامون عن النساء ههههههه*


----------



## govany shenoda (7 مارس 2011)

الرجال قوامون عن النساء
ده عند .................
اللي يقدر علي حاجه يعملها 
ههههههههههههههههه
بما ان مشرفين القسم هنا من البنات نتكلم براحتنا ولا ايه
هنعمل مظاهرات بردو سالميه سالميه
هنطالب براحيل الشباب


----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه ده يا اختي اللي بتقوليه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *حرام عليكي انا راي ان فادي و مارشلينو ما غلطوش يعني ههههههههههههه*
> *و بعدين لو الشباب ساب المنتدي نروح نسرح ب بطاطا يعني هههههههه*
> *شكرا علي اثارة الموضوع بس برضه الرجال قوامون عن النساء ههههههه*


 
طبعا ما انت لازم تحامي لهم 
امال يعني ها تحامي للبنات

هأ هأ هأ هأ  ومالها البطاطا 
يابني انتوا اخركم تنقلوا مواضيع بس 
لانكم ما تعرفوش تعملوا اكتر من كده

اكرم لكم كده تنسحبوا

قوامون هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الرجال قوامون عن النساء
> ده عند .................
> اللي يقدر علي حاجه يعملها
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

ايوه كده
ربنا يخليكي ياجوفاني يااختي حبيبتي
خليكي معايا
انا مش شايفه اي تفاعل من البنات
هما يظهر عاوزين يقيدوا الشباب ولا ايه
ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه
لا تحـــــفه ​


----------



## انريكي (7 مارس 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

مش حنطلع والي عاوز يطلع يطلع برة يلا :t32::t32::t32:

يا بنتي يا نيتا اقعدي جنب احسنلك ههههههههههه

بعدين مش حيكون اكويس :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مارس 2011)

العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش ههههههههههههه

ده طبعا كلام من ورا القلب ههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه 
وانا معاكي يا قمر 
فيييييييين بنات المنتدى
يلا عايزين تفااااااعل​


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_*ههههههههههههه*_

_*انا موافق يا نيتاااااااا*_

_*بس فى حاجه *_

_*هتعملى ايه مع الزعيم صاحب المنتدى*_

_*هههههههههههههههه*_


_*مشكله جامده دى *_

_*واستاذ مينا كمااان*_

_*انتى شكلك كده اليوم هترجعى الى العضو ماسى *_

_*هههههههههه*_


_*الرب معاكى *_

_*وانا موافق على كلامك*_

*بس نشوف ماى روك *

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> من خلال تصفحي في المنتدي وجدت بعض من شباب المنتدي
> وهو العضو مارسلينو والعضو احلي ديانه قاموا بهجوم مفاحأ علي بنوتات المنتدي الامامير الحلوين
> 
> ولو عاوزين تتأكدو اللينك اخر الموضوع
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

يا جامد انت

اعلني الحرب يا حبي واحنا معاكي ههههههههههههههه

فكرة جامد بجد بس مش هيكون حرب يعني حرب

لا بس هنفش غلنا فيكم يا شباب الجيل الصاعد انتم هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الرجال قوامون عن النساء
> ده عند .................
> اللي يقدر علي حاجه يعملها
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا جامد يا جامد

ايوه ياعم خدي راحتك يا حبي

يلا نخليهم يتنحوا بقي من مناصبهم 

هههههههههه وربنا يستر بقي احسن الرتب الاعلي مننا ذكر وهو روك ومينا هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2011)

الرب علمنا الغفران والسماح
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه
دة تهديد ولا ايه يا كوك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

واحلي تقييم للصاحبة الموضوع المميز

نيتاااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه

  تطلعونا ايه بس  دا انتوا ماليتوا الهــــــوا كلام

  وجامده دى يا نيتا*​


----------



## انريكي (7 مارس 2011)

روزي 

نيتا 

الملكة

جوفاني 

مش ارحمكم بقا يلا برة :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه لا بجد موضوع روووووعة 
بس يعني بلاش ظلم في شباب في المنتدى كويسين و مؤيدين لحقوق المرأة  :11:​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 مارس 2011)

_يغلق _
_ويحذف لاحقا_
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مارس 2011)

*الموضوع ده زكّرني بواحد صاحبي، سألته مرة: لو كنت تستطيع أن تقسم العالم الى أقسام فإلى أية أقسام تقسمه وعلى أي أساس؟ فجاوبني حالا وبدون تفكير: سأقسمه الى قارتين، قارة للشباب وقارة للبنات، ولكن أنا الشاب الوحيد المسموح لي أن أعيش في قارة البنات.

فأنا أؤيد بشكل كامل ومطلق إقتراحاتكم المشروعة، فقط إن سمحتم لي أن أبقى وحيدا معكن في هذا المنتدى* :36_22_25:


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_



يغلق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لسه مفتوح الموضوع يا تونى 
_​


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> دة تهديد ولا ايه يا كوك​


 

*هههههههه*

*ايون تهديد*​


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

*البادئ أظلم ld:*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا تحـــــفه ​


ميرسي ياكوكو
للمشاركه 
بس برضه الحرب شغاله


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> مش حنطلع والي عاوز يطلع يطلع برة يلا :t32::t32::t32:
> 
> ...



يااتريكي انت اللي جبته لنفسك
انت اول واحد هاتطرد من المنتدي


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش ههههههههههههه
> 
> ده طبعا كلام من ورا القلب ههههههههههه


 

اجمدي يا تاسوني بس حضري الاسلحة واحتياطتك 
ان كيدهن عظيم


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ​
> وانا معاكي يا قمر
> فيييييييين بنات المنتدى
> 
> يلا عايزين تفااااااعل​


 
ياخوفي ياقمره
لا هما اللي يتكتروا علينا وننطرد من المنتدي
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

> انا موافق يا نيتاااااااا
> 
> بس فى حاجه
> 
> هتعملى ايه مع الزعيم صاحب المنتدى




هههههههههههههههه
الله يخليك ياكوك 
هو حد يقدر يتكللم في السياسه





> مشكله جامده دى
> 
> واستاذ مينا كمااان
> 
> انتى شكلك كده اليوم هترجعى الى العضو ماسى




ههههههههههههههههه
دا انا لو طولت عضو مبتدئ يبقي خير وبركه





> الرب معاكى
> 
> وانا موافق على كلامك
> 
> بس نشوف ماى روك




علي العموم ياكوك
احنا مانقدرش نستغني عن الزعيم ومينا
لان هما اللي مشاغلين لنا المنتدي
فلو هما مشيوا 
المنتدي هايقفل 
واحنا عاوزين المنتدي مفتوح عشان البنات يستعمروه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا جامد انت
> 
> ...




ايوة كدا تشجعو تشجعو يامسهل
ربنا معانا اوعى تقولى هنضرب او ها ننطرد احسن يفرحو فينا احنا بنات جامدة


----------



## سور (8 مارس 2011)

ايه الافكار اللوذعية ديه يا نيتا
انا معاكى ومع كل بنات المنتدى
وادى الخيمة كمان 






وكل البنوتات معتصمين لغاية لما يتنحوا الشباب عن المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الرب علمنا الغفران والسماح
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

برافو برافو
شكلكم كده عاوزين نتسحبوا من اولها


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> دة تهديد ولا ايه يا كوك​


 
مش احنا اللي نتهدد ياعراقيه يااختي


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> واحلي تقييم للصاحبة الموضوع المميز​
> 
> 
> نيتاااااااااااااا​


 
ميرسي ياقمره
علي التقييم والتميز


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تطلعونا ايه بس  دا انتوا ماليتوا الهــــــوا كلام
> 
> وجامده دى يا نيتا*​




hero انت تاني واحد ها ينطرد من المنتدي 
خلي باللك


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> روزي
> 
> نيتا
> 
> ...



:t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه لا بجد موضوع روووووعة ​*
> 
> *بس يعني بلاش ظلم في شباب في المنتدى كويسين و مؤيدين لحقوق المرأة :11:*​


الحقوا يابنات 
اجتماع عااااااااااااااااجل
في واحده مننا انضمت لصفوف الاعداء


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _يغلق _​
> 
> _ويحذف لاحقا_
> _هههههههههه_​


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو انت مش هاتعرف تغلقه علينا احنا لواحدنا
لازم ها يتغلق لكم انتم كمان
ولا تقصد يغلق للكل 
وبعدين يفتح للبنات فقط
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه فكره كويسه
شكرا سالفيشن


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

سور قال:


> ايه الافكار اللوذعية ديه يا نيتا
> 
> انا معاكى ومع كل بنات المنتدى
> وادى الخيمة كمان
> ...


 

ايوه كده شجعيني ياسور ياحبيبتي
بس بيني وبينك 
انا خايفه احنا اللي ننضرب وننطرد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

> كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:
> 
> 
> > *الموضوع ده زكّرني بواحد صاحبي، سألته مرة: لو كنت تستطيع أن تقسم العالم الى أقسام فإلى أية أقسام تقسمه وعلى أي أساس؟ فجاوبني حالا وبدون تفكير: سأقسمه الى قارتين، قارة للشباب وقارة للبنات، ولكن أنا الشاب الوحيد المسموح لي أن أعيش في قارة البنات.*
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _لسه مفتوح الموضوع يا تونى _​


 

هههههههههههههههههه
آه اغلقه اغلقه
عشان نفتحه تاني لينا لوحدنا


----------



## tamav maria (8 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *البادئ أظلم ld:*​


 
يااااااااااااااحرام ابتديتوا  تدافعوا عن نفسكم دلوقتي
طب مين اللي ابتدي مش انتم


----------



## Rosetta (8 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> الحقوا يابنات
> اجتماع عااااااااااااااااجل
> في واحده مننا انضمت لصفوف الاعداء



*يا لهووووووووووووي
لالالالا مين قااااااااااال اني انضميت لصفوف الاعداء 
انا مع البنات الى اخر نفس 

البنات يريدوووون تنحي الشباب 30:
​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 مارس 2011)

يا نهار منيل اغيب يومين عن المنتدى
ارجع الاقى حرب عليا

طويب والنبى ما انا سايبكم ومن هنا ورايح هطلع عينكم :gun:

اية يا رجالة المنتدى مش هنعرف نسيطر على شوية بنات ولا اية :budo:

الله يرحم الواحد كان يسقف بايدية بالجامد جنبيهم يفتكروا قنبلة اضربت ولا حاجة :ura1:​


----------



## Rosetta (8 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا نهار منيل اغيب يومين عن المنتدى
> ارجع الاقى حرب عليا
> 
> طويب والنبى ما انا سايبكم ومن هنا ورايح هطلع عينكم :gun:
> ...



*بنااااااات تعالوا شوفوا العينة دي :nunu0000:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بنااااااات تعالوا شوفوا العينة دي :nunu0000:​*



عينة دى اية يا ماما :ranting:

مش انت الى عملين موضوع وكاتبين اسمى فية :dntknw:


واعلنتوا الحرب علياا وعلى مارسيلنو


احنا بصى بقى كل واحد يجمع قواتة ونتقابل فى الساحة الرئيسية وندخل فارس لفارسة :yahoo:​


----------



## انريكي (8 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> يااتريكي انت اللي جبته لنفسك
> انت اول واحد هاتطرد من المنتدي[/QUOTEمش حطلع يا نيتا  leasantrleasantrleasantr
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> hero انت تاني واحد ها ينطرد من المنتدي
> خلي باللك



*الكــــلام دا مبياكلش معانا
احنــــــــــا مبنتهوش:gun::bud:
*​


----------



## مريم12 (9 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*نحن ورائك يا اختاه*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميررررررسى نيتا*
*تعيشى و تضحكينا*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

*الرد قريب اوى*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهووووووووووووي*
> *لالالالا مين قااااااااااال اني انضميت لصفوف الاعداء *
> *انا مع البنات الى اخر نفس *​
> *البنات يريدوووون تنحي الشباب 30:*​


 
كلنا ايد واحده يامرسي
حلو قوي الشعار ده
من دلوقتي هايبقي شعار اتحدنا
*البنات يريدوووون تنحي الشباب 30:*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا نهار منيل اغيب يومين عن المنتدى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يا نهار منيل اغيب يومين عن المنتدى​ 
ارجع الاقى حرب عليا​ 
امال انت فاكر ايه خدك علي خوانه عشان نقدر ننتصر​ 

طويب والنبى ما انا سايبكم ومن هنا ورايح هطلع عينكم :gun:​ 
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​ 


اية يا رجالة المنتدى مش هنعرف نسيطر على شوية بنات ولا اية :budo:​ 
بنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بنات ايه يافندم
هنا في هوانم بليززززززززززززززززززززز​ 



الله يرحم الواحد كان يسقف بايدية بالجامد جنبيهم يفتكروا قنبلة اضربت ولا حاجة :ura1:​[/SIZE][/QUOT
ههههههههههههه
آآآآآآآآآآآآه 
انت تقصد ايام سي السيد
النهارده احنا ايام التكنولوجيا
ولعلمك ​ 
العالم النهارده بيحكمه واحده ست[/QUOTE]​[/CENTER]


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بنااااااات تعالوا شوفوا العينة دي :nunu0000:​*




معلهش ياحبيبتي
ماتزعليش نفسك 
انا عرفت ارد عليه


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عينة دى اية يا ماما :ranting:
> 
> مش انت الى عملين موضوع وكاتبين اسمى فية :dntknw:
> 
> ...





سامعين يابنات
دول ابتدو الحرب علينا
الجهااااااااااااد
الجهاااااااااااااد يابنات


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > يااتريكي انت اللي جبته لنفسك
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *الكــــلام دا مبياكلش معانا
> احنــــــــــا مبنتهوش:gun::bud:
> *​




تعالوا يابنات 
حد يفهمني Hero بيقول ايه
انا متهيألي انه بيقول احنــــــــــا مبنتهوش


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *نحن ورائك يا اختاه*
> *هههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك ياقمر
في كتيبة الدبابه البمبمي


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الرد قريب اوى*​


 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
لا فعلا حرب 
وزي مقالت الاخت نيتا نحن في الانتظار  :t32::t32:​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> لا فعلا حرب
> 
> وزي مقالت الاخت نيتا نحن في الانتظار :t32::t32:​


ميرسي ياقمر
لانضمامك لنا


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

هاااااااااا يا بنات

خلصتوا علي كام نفر لحد دلوقتي هههههههههه

يلا عايزين دم هههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (9 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انريكي قال:
> 
> 
> > ما تحلمش كتير يااتركي
> ...


----------



## انريكي (9 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا فعلا حرب
> وزي مقالت الاخت نيتا نحن في الانتظار  :t32::t32:​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا بنتي مااتحلولوش معنا  ld:

فا الاخير احنا الي نكسب :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> يا نهار منيل اغيب يومين عن المنتدى​
> ارجع الاقى حرب عليا​
> امال انت فاكر ايه خدك علي خوانه عشان نقدر ننتصر​
> 
> ...




netta قال:


> [/QUOT
> ههههههههههههه
> آآآآآآآآآآآآه
> انت تقصد ايام سي السيد
> ...


​[/QUOTE]

iههههههههههههههه
يا بنتى دا انتو اجبن خلق الله :boxing:

تنكرى ساعة اسكندرية فى قداس العيد
مش الى بيخبط جامد جنبيكم تتخضوا :smil15:[/CENTER][/SIZE]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميييييييييل جدا يا نيتا*
*يلا بقا نكمل حررررررررررب*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> من خلال تصفحي في المنتدي وجدت بعض من شباب المنتدي
> وهو العضو مارسلينو والعضو احلي ديانه قاموا بهجوم مفاحأ علي بنوتات المنتدي الامامير الحلوين
> 
> ولو عاوزين تتأكدو اللينك اخر الموضوع
> ...



طب ولية العنف دا ما الطيب احس دا بيقولو عليكم الجنس الناعم ههههههه:smil8:


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> طب ولية العنف دا ما الطيب احس دا بيقولو عليكم الجنس الناعم ههههههه:smil8:


 
امممممممممممممممممممم
ايوه الجنس الناعم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
لكن يعلنوا الحرب علينا من غير سبب
ده اللي احنا مانقبلهوش


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييل جدا يا نيتا*
> 
> *يلا بقا نكمل حررررررررررب*​


 
الجهاااااااااااااااااااااااااد ياااااااااااااااااخوات
انضمت لنا عضوه جديده
وتريد الحرب
الحرب ثم الحهاد


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

وانتوا اسلحتكم اية انشاء الله
مصاصة واستك​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> [/CENTER]


 
iههههههههههههههه
يا بنتى دا انتو اجبن خلق الله :boxing:

تنكرى ساعة اسكندرية فى قداس العيد
مش الى بيخبط جامد جنبيكم تتخضوا :smil15:[/CENTER][/QUOTE]



هأ هأ هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ
نتحض 
نتخض ايه يابني
دا احنا كنا بنشيل الشهداء علي ايدينا
:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هاااااااااا يا بنات​
> 
> خلصتوا علي كام نفر لحد دلوقتي هههههههههه​
> 
> يلا عايزين دم هههههههههههه​


 
للاسف يااختاه
مافيش دم تاني
اصلهم شافونا وجريوا
ياحررررررررررررررررام


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## ماجو2010 (13 مارس 2011)

ايه ده يا بنات حرب على الشباب ومظاهرات كمان فين المحبة
 المحبة يا بنات بلاش العنف انتو أرق من كدة 30:
وبعدين الفيديو مش بيشتغل والموضوع اتقفل ولو عوزين تلعبو شوية
يعنى ممكن تستعملو أسلحة خفيفة زى دى   :t32:   :spor22:   :t36:
وممكن نوجة الهدف على الشخص بسلاح أخف زى ده  :gun::gun:
مش هنسمعلو صوت خالص ههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انريكي قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا نيتا رووووعه جداا


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> ايه ده يا بنات حرب على الشباب ومظاهرات كمان فين المحبة
> المحبة يا بنات بلاش العنف انتو أرق من كدة 30:
> وبعدين الفيديو مش بيشتغل والموضوع اتقفل ولو عوزين تلعبو شوية
> يعنى ممكن تستعملو أسلحة خفيفة زى دى :t32: :spor22: :t36:
> ...


 
نورتي حزب البنوتات ياقمر
بس لو عاوزه تكوني من حزبنا 
مافيش اي رحمه علي الولاد
هي دي قوانين الحزب


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا نيتا رووووعه جداا


 
اشكر اخي النهيسي
للمشاركه الطيفه


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > b لالالالالالالالالالالا مش اسمحلك يا بنت
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

*شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
وقت السكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت انتهى 
لازم احنا البنات ندافع عن نفسناااا :1099cj:
مش لازم نفضل ساكتين لان الشباب ديكتاتوريين بالمنتدى 
مارسلينو وحزبه نزلوا مواضيع كتيرضدنااااااااااااا
وبيقولوا علينا هبل البنات 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169847
خلاص يابنات هانعمل حزب ضد الشباب 
اي واحده في حاجه مضايقاها وعاوزه تتخانق 
تيجي تطلع غلها وقرفها في الشباب :017165~155:
بنات يلاااااااااااااااا دافعوا عن حقوقكم :bud::bud:
الويل لكم ياشباب الويل لكم على ايد بنات المنتدى:big29:
ماحدش ها يرحمكم
30:30:30:​ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفوا احنا فرسناهم ازاي​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

* ههههههههههه
أختى نيتا
هل الحرب بدأت فعلا بين الشباب والشابات فى المنتدى

هههههههههههههههه

طيب أنتى نسيتى تضعى صوره هذا الشاب





هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *أختى نيتا*
> *هل الحرب بدأت فعلا بين الشباب والشابات فى المنتدى*​
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
فعلا هو ده اصله
صوره تحفه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا خي النهيسي


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

شكرا ربنا يباركك أختى الغاليه
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

ههههههههههههه

عسل يا نيتا بجد

لما اروح بقي هبقي افكر في موضوع يظبطهم هههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

ههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكم يا شباب
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

*هههههههههههههه
حلو اوى يا نيتا
لازم نتحد كلنا
لازم نطفشهم
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

*ههههههههههه

ان كيدهن عظيم
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*




KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا معاكم يا شباب
> ​




*امال أنت تبع مين ياعم الحج :t19:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*




netta قال:


> بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> وقت السكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت انتهى
> لازم احنا البنات ندافع عن نفسناااا :1099cj:
> مش لازم نفضل ساكتين لان الشباب ديكتاتوريين بالمنتدى
> ...




*ههههههههه تفرسى مين ياااااختى

لا احنا جاااااااامدين اووووووووووى 

وايه العاهات اللى انتى حطاها دى ههههههههه*ه​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا نيتا بجد
> 
> لما اروح بقي هبقي افكر في موضوع يظبطهم هههههههههه​



*هــــــــا أفجرررررك :bomb:
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*

*ههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*




النهيسى قال:


> * ههههههههههه
> أختى نيتا
> هل الحرب بدأت فعلا بين الشباب والشابات فى المنتدى
> 
> ...



*استااااااااااااااذ النهيسيى انت مع مييييييييييييييييين 
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*




Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> ان كيدهن عظيم
> *​




*كيد مين ياااااااعم دول اخرهم بجينه لب ابيض

وبعدين انت مش ووووولد ادددخل شارك فى الحرب اخنقلك واحدة ولا شد فى شعر اتنين اعمل اى مصلحه :bomb:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*وبعدين مش هنعرف نقضى على الثورة دددددى

هننزل الجمال والاحصنه كده ههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش ههههههههههههه
> 
> ده طبعا كلام من ورا القلب ههههههههههه




لا طبعا
مين قال من ورا القلب
ده من جوه جوه جوه القلب


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *وبعدين مش هنعرف نقضى على الثورة دددددى*​
> 
> *هننزل الجمال والاحصنه كده ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتوا ها تنزلوا الجمال والحصنه
واحنا ها ننزل لكم الطيارات يامتأخرين


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا نيتا بجد
> 
> لما اروح بقي هبقي افكر في موضوع يظبطهم هههههههههه​


بس بسرعه ياروزي
وما تنسيش تجيبي معاكي
شوية تريقه للشباب


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى يا نيتا
> لازم نتحد كلنا
> لازم نطفشهم
> *​




ايوه ياحبيبتي
ماهي دي الحرب السخنه
لازم نتحد كلنا


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ربنا معاكم يا شباب​


 
هههههههههه
ايوه ياكوكو
ادعي لهم ربنا معاهم
اصلهم خايقين مننا خالس


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ان كيدهن عظيم*​


 

ههههههههه
ايه الحكايه ياهيرو
انت يادوب لسه تعرف الموضوع 
ده دلوقتي بس ( ان كيدهن عظيم )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



marcelino قال:


> *امال أنت تبع مين ياعم الحج :t19:*​


 

هههههههههههههه

:t11:


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه تفرسى مين ياااااختى*​
> *لا احنا جاااااااامدين اووووووووووى *​
> *وايه العاهات اللى انتى حطاها دى ههههههههه*ه​


 

هههههههههههههه
دي حاجات مبدئيه بس
عشان تخويفكم


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



marcelino قال:


> *هــــــــا أفجرررررك :bomb:*​


 

تفجر مين ياكبير
كله الا روزي
دي المناضله النشيطه اللي عندي


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


الله يسلمك ياقمر
بس يلا بسرعه
هاتي اسلحتك وتعالي
اي موضوع تريقه
علي الشباب


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



marcelino قال:


> *استااااااااااااااذ النهيسيى انت مع مييييييييييييييييين *​


 


هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



marcelino قال:


> *كيد مين ياااااااعم دول اخرهم بجينه لب ابيض*​
> *وبعدين انت مش ووووولد ادددخل شارك فى الحرب اخنقلك واحدة ولا شد فى شعر اتنين اعمل اى مصلحه :bomb:*​


 
امممممممممممممم
جر شكل ده


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*


 الــيكـم القــرار التالى

.............................

قـامت قوات بنات المنتدى 

بشن الحرب العالمية العاشره على شباب المنتدى مما اسفر عن سقوط عدد كبير من شباب المنتدى فى الاسر

بعد ترديدهم كلمة يا لهوووووى يا لهوووووى 

و قد قامت المشرفه المميزه  روزي بقذف صاروخ من النوع القاسام 
على المدعو  احلي ديانه مما اسفر عن تدمر الرامات فى جهاز الكومبيوتر الخاص به 
و حرق الرامات بنسبة 90 فى %


و قامت المناضله الكبيره روسيتا وبطائرتها الخاصة f16
بضرب المدعو مارسلينو مما اسفر عن دمير الاكسبلورر و فقدان 10 زرائر من الكيبوارد 



و قامت الملكه العراقيه بضرب المدعو هيرو فى جميع انحاء المازر بورد



((((النصــر لــنـا يـا بنات المنتدي))))))​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتوا ها تنزلوا الجمال والحصنه
> واحنا ها ننزل لكم الطيارات يامتأخرين




*ههههههه لالا مش بنحب الطريقه الليبيه ياختى هههههه

هنعملها مصرررررريه :yaka:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> *حلو اوى يا نيتا*
> *لازم نتحد كلنا*
> *لازم نطفشهم*​


 
ايوه يا امامير المنتدي
الاتحاد ثم الاتحاد ثم الاتحاد


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> دي حاجات مبدئيه بس
> عشان تخويفكم


​*هههههه لا ما انا خوووفت :t13:*



netta قال:


> تفجر مين ياكبير
> كله الا روزي
> دي المناضله النشيطه اللي عندي



*روزى اول واحدة هتطييييير :hlp:*



netta قال:


> امممممممممممممم
> جر شكل ده


 

*ايووووون بقى leasantr
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*




netta قال:


> الــيكـم القــرار التالى
> 
> .............................
> 
> ...



*
طيب حد صحاكى من النوووووووم ولا لسه ههههههههههه

البنات ابتدت تتجنن يا ناااااااس :t31:
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 مارس 2011)

*احنا معاكي لاخر نفس يا نيتا*​ 
:budo::act19:​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: شوفوا غلاسة الشباب*



marcelino قال:


> *طيب حد صحاكى من النوووووووم ولا لسه ههههههههههه*​
> *البنات ابتدت تتجنن يا ناااااااس :t31:*​


 
احنا كلنا صاحين لكم قوي
ما احنا قولنا لكم  انسحبوا احسن
ما نجننكم 
:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *احنا معاكي لاخر نفس يا نيتا*​
> 
> 
> :budo::act19:​


 
ايوه يامجاهدات
الحرب علي الشباب 
ثم الحرب ثم الحرب


----------



## انريكي (19 مارس 2011)

:bomb::bomb::bomb:  خذي يا نيتا 


:budo::budo:


اتكلمي على ادك  يا بنت  ld:

هرجع وارجع بي قوة كمان استنيني


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb: خذي يا نيتا
> 
> 
> :budo::budo:
> ...


 


اصل انت يابني مش عارف انت بتكلم مين
وعقابا لك اول صاروخ ها يضرب عليك
جاءنا البيان التالي
الدقاع يا مناضلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالات

 قد قمت انا نيتا بضرب اتريكي فى السى بى يو وملفات الاف بى تى
مما ادى الى صدمه كبيره و طلب الاستسلام


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> اصل انت يابني مش عارف انت بتكلم مين
> وعقابا لك اول صاروخ ها يضرب عليك
> جاءنا البيان التالي
> الدقاع يا مناضلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالات
> ...



*هههههه انتى تخصص كمبيوتر بس يعنى 

أحنا بقى بنضرررررب فى الوش:spor22:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه انتى تخصص كمبيوتر بس يعنى *​
> *أحنا بقى بنضرررررب فى الوش:spor22:*​


 
:12F616~137:

وش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وش ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتوا اخركم كلمتين وتجروا


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> :12F616~137:
> 
> وش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وش ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انتوا اخركم كلمتين وتجروا



*هههههه لالا احنا اخرنا قلمين وبوكسين وشلوتين وبعد كدة ممكن نجرى :smil12:
*​


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> اصل انت يابني مش عارف انت بتكلم مين
> وعقابا لك اول صاروخ ها يضرب عليك
> جاءنا البيان التالي
> الدقاع يا مناضلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالات
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتي بتحلمي وله اي يا بنت 

قرار

قام القائد انريكي بي لصق عبوة ناسفة في بيت نيتا الي اتسمي نفسا مناظلة  

ووضحت وسائل  الاعلام في كسر في الانف 

وكسر اصبع يدها الكبير   وحرق وجها في الفور

:bomb::bomb::bomb:

وهذه احد صورها وهيه في المستشفى  :01964E~163:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

*هبل الاولاد*











​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه لالا احنا اخرنا قلمين وبوكسين وشلوتين وبعد كدة ممكن نجرى :smil12:*​


 
اممممممممممممممممم
يعني في الاخر برده هاتجروا
اكرم لكم لو استسلمتم من الاول
بدل الجري 
:t9::t9::t9:


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي بتحلمي وله اي يا بنت
> 
> ...


 



احذروا ايها المناضلات من هذه البيانات المدسوسه عليكم
نحن صامدون بالمعركه وقدكبدنا العدو خسائر كبيره اما هذا البيان الصادر عن العدو  اتريكي فما هو الا محاوله من النيل بعزمكم في الجهاد وجزء من الحرب النفسيه


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *هبل الاولاد*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*لالالالالا ده مش هبل 

دى دماغ عاليه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *هبل الاولاد*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قرار

قام القائد انريكي 

في ضرب الملكة العراقية في انفها بقنبلة صوتية

واكدت وسائل الاعلام

انه الملكة حلاتها مستقرة في المستشفى

لكن اده الحادث في حرق في شعرها 

وتحطيم المكياج بتاعها هههههههههههههههههههه

وهذه احد صورها وهيه في المستشفى 

:186fx:وقالت الملكة انا انسحبت  من المعركة


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

هجوم رائع منك ياعراقيه
ومنتظرين هجومات اكتر منك 
علي هؤلاء الاعداء​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مارو كل دي دماغ* :t19::t19:​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لالالالالا ده مش هبل *​
> *دى دماغ عاليه ههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههههه
بصراحه مافيش اعلي من كده


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> اممممممممممممممممم
> يعني في الاخر برده هاتجروا
> اكرم لكم لو استسلمتم من الاول
> بدل الجري
> :t9::t9::t9:



*هعتبر نفسي مسمعتش حاجه :2:
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

*انت بتحلم ولا ايه يا انريكي *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*مناخير مين يا عم*
*وانا اصلا مبحبش المكياج   :smil12:*
*وابقى قابلني لو انسحبت   :t33:*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مارو كل دي دماغ* :t19::t19:​





netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> بصراحه مافيش اعلي من كده




*ههههههههه محدش يقلدنااااااا بس :a63:
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هجوم رائع منك ياعراقيه​
> ومنتظرين هجومات اكتر منك ​
> علي هؤلاء الاعداء


 

*امال ايه يا حبيبتي *
*فاكرين نفسهم حيقدروا علينا  leasantr*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> قرار
> 
> قام القائد انريكي
> 
> ...



*هههههه الله ينور يا معلم انريكي وعلى اسلحتك الفتاكه هههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> قرار
> 
> قام القائد انريكي
> 
> ...


 
وبعد الهجوم الشنيع من اتريكي

 حسيت ان بعض الرامات تتحطم قمت بإطفاء الجهاز 

وتشغيل الجهاز الاخر والهجوم الشديد عليهم مما ادي إلى ارباك العدو


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

_




_


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه الله ينور يا معلم انريكي وعلى اسلحتك الفتاكه هههههه
> *​


انا في الخدمة دامن يا معلم

بس هما مش شايفين الحرب الحقيقيه بعد


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



*ههههههه اة اى مصلحه من وراهم وخلاص
*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه الله ينور يا معلم انريكي وعلى اسلحتك الفتاكه هههههه*​


 
:ab5::ab5::ab5:


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه اة اى مصلحه من وراهم وخلاص*​


 
هههههههههههههههه
ياعيني هو قاعد غلبان خاااااااااااالس جنبها
لانه مهزوم 
ههههههههه
وهي شكلها قويه ومفتريه


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ياعيني هو قاعد غلبان خاااااااااااالس جنبها
> لانه مهزوم
> ههههههههه
> وهي شكلها قويه ومفتريه




*لا شكلهاااااا مجنوووووووووووونه سلامه الشوووف :new6:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

هو فى ايه


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هو فى ايه




*لا مافيش دة البنات بتتقطع بس :smile01
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا مافيش دة البنات بتتقطع بس :smile01*​


* الف مبرووووووووك 30:30:30:*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * الف مبرووووووووك 30:30:30:*​



*هههههههه هات سكينه وتعالى شارك leasantr
*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هو فى ايه


 

ههههههههههههههه
لا مافيش حاجه ياجون
ابعد عن الولاد دول 
لحسن ها يغروقك


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا مافيش حاجه ياجون
> ابعد عن الولاد دول
> لحسن ها يغروقك



:t32::t32:​


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2011)

ايها الاخوه الاعزاء
حائنا البيان التالي

(( موسيقي عسكريه حزيني )))
(((مارشات عسكريه مهزومه)))

قامت المناضله العراقيه بضرب قواعد الشباب
وقد قام حزب البنات الامامير بحرق 4 برتشنات من اجهزة الشباب مما ادى الى بكاء شديد من شباب المنتدي

وقد قامت المناضله الكبيره قوي قوي ياجدعان نيتا بتجميع الاجزاء المتحطمة المتبقية من اجهزة الشباب و بيعها في وكالة البلح

واخذوا الارباح و قاموا برحلة ترفيهيه الي شرم الشيخ

و في نفس الوقت قام شباب المنتدي بالعمل لساعات طويله علشان يجمعوا فلوس لاجهزة جديدة يشتروها 
و قامت احدي المجاهدات باختراع فيروس جديد و بعته الي كل كمبيوترات شباب المنتدى
وقالت احدي المناضلات 
انها سمعت مارسلينو بيقول
مارسلينوا وحزبه انهزم يارجاااااااااااااااااله
وكان بيقولها من الشمال الي اليمين 
عشان العالم كله يقدر يفهمه
:81ls::81ls::81ls:


----------



## انريكي (22 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ايها الاخوه الاعزاء
> حائنا البيان التالي
> 
> (( موسيقي عسكريه حزيني )))
> ...


بعد الحلم المخبف الذي حلمت به  بي ما تسما  نيتا

قررنا الاتي 


هجوم قوي جدا 

مما ادى في خروج جميع البنات من هذا المنتدة 

ولو فيكم نفس بعد اتكلمو يلا  







هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على اساس انتو بتفهمو يعني :59:


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> بعد الحلم المخبف الذي حلمت به بي ما تسما نيتا
> 
> قررنا الاتي
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
البركه فيكم
جننتونا
بس ياويلكم


----------

